# Palest foundation



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am pretty much as pale as you can get.  Think Goth pale.  I am currently using Lancome Teinte Idole in Ivory 1 and found for the coverage I want it's the best I have found.  I want full coverage foundation cause my skin is really not all that flawless but I find that almost all the heavier ones seem orangey.  This colour matches me quite well but I still get an orangey line around my neck.  I usually use a bit of MAC NC15 Studio Fix powder too for fix ups, and top the foundation with loose translucent powder.

Is there a good makeup that has full coverage and is even paler than these options?  I have even heard that some people blend it out around the neck with a whiter shade but am not even sure what would be whiter.

Someone else told me to use a purple loose powder overtop to neutralize any orangey tones but can't find this anywhere, have looked all over Sephora online.

Thanks so much for any recommendations!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 3, 2010)

Illamasqua makes paler foundations among other face products


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 4, 2010)

Try mixing a white foundation in with your normal one.. It means you can pick a foundation with the right coverage then lighten it up.

Mac Pro does Face & Body foundation in white. Barry M & Stargazer also do one.

ETA: NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia is very light too, it's suited to (NW/)NC10
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...n-1-Medium.jpg


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 8, 2010)

you should try shiseido or shu uemura they make pretty pale shades


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Try mixing a white foundation in with your normal one.. It means you can pick a foundation with the right coverage then lighten it up.

Mac Pro does Face & Body foundation in white. Barry M & Stargazer also do one.

ETA: NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia is very light too, it's suited to (NW/)NC10
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...n-1-Medium.jpg_

 

Good idea. I was thinking of trying this actually.  Can non makeup artists buy MAC pro?  We don't actually have any MAC pro stores here.

I have seen NARS at Sephora so will check that out


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_Illamasqua makes paler foundations among other face products_

 
Amazing!  They have white also!  I hadn't even heard of them.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarstarMAC80* 

 
_Amazing!  They have white also!  I hadn't even heard of them._

 

Never mind they don't ship to Canada!  This is the problem with being Canadian ugh.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Ideally I would like to try mixing white foundation but it appears there is nothing really in Canada I have found yet, aside from PRO which you need a membership for.

Seems like the UK is the best place for white foundation

I will probably check out Shiseido too


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarstarMAC80* 

 
_Never mind they don't ship to Canada!  This is the problem with being Canadian ugh._

 
Sephora doesn't ship Illamasqua products to Canada but Illamasqua's website does (if you buy directly with them).  

 Quote:

 _*Will Sephora.com be shipping to Canada?*

Alex: This is a decision for Sephora and not Illamasqua. We ship to Canada on our online shop at Shop however it is best to contact Sephora directly about where they will be shipping too, sorry._ 
 
The Official Blog of Illamasqua: Sephora Q&A


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm in love with smashbox camera ready cream foundation. they have one that's pretty pale and the coverage is amazing. *points at avatar* i wear the second lightest one. there's one lighter than mine haha. idk if it'll be pale enough for you, but you can try it at sephora.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 8, 2010)

You can order MAC Pro products without a membership --- you just won't receive the Pro discount.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a tip about the illamasqua rich foundation, I have owned it in 120 and 125 and both are too dark (I keep asking myself why I got 125...its very ashy) but today I was at their counter in Newcastle and there are new shades of rich liquid coming out and 115 is the perfect match for me! there's also a a 130 (it MAY be 133, since that is the colour number in the light liquids which were reformulated) and a 150, they may have others but these are the 3 Ursula mentioned to me. So now those of you that were finding it hard to find a match may find it easier!


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

I use Illamasqua 115 and its perfect for me, i am pale with dark hair and eyes, with a hint of color in my skin...i also own their one up from lightest foundation and it is SO pale, and you can go one shade paler which is sheet white with no color.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Try mixing a white foundation in with your normal one.. It means you can pick a foundation with the right coverage then lighten it up.

Mac Pro does Face & Body foundation in white. Barry M & Stargazer also do one.

ETA: NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia is very light too, it's suited to (NW/)NC10
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...n-1-Medium.jpg_

 

2nd this rec.  Anna Sui makes a white foundation as well.


----------

